# Aberdeen Support Group



## happyfeet22 (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi All

The Aberdeen support group will run as usual on Monday the 28th Oct at 6pm in the Mac Centre below the Aberdeen Fertility Clinic in the Aberdeen Maternity hospital.  We would love to welcome new members.

If you would like any more information please get in touch.

Thanks

Sarah x


----------

